# FS: PRICES REDUCED: Synodontis Eruptus(Featherfin catfish) PRICES REDUCED!



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Shutting down my 120, in order to focus on new project.

Flag tail 14'' -$200 New price $180 OBO!!! SOLD!!

2X Silver Dollars red hook 8'' -$20 for both *SOLD
*
2X Silver Dollars 6'' -$10 for both SOLD

7X Synodontis Eruptus 6-8'' $20 each or 4 for $50 New price: 3 for $30 or 7 for $60!!!!!!!

polypterus palmas polli -10'' $20 SOLD

Pterygoplichthys scrophus, Rhino pleco 8'' -$20 *SOLD*

Pick up only.

Feel free to PM me or call/text me at 604 218 1063
Thanks,
Zach


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, great prices for some beautiful healthy looking fish! Did you by chance buy that Flagtail Phoenix from Kolewolf a couple of years ago? It looks a lot like my old one that I sold to Kole.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Wow, great prices for some beautiful healthy looking fish! Did you by chance buy that Flagtail Phoenix from Kolewolf a couple of years ago? It looks a lot like my old one that I sold to Kole.


Thank you!
I have had the flagtail for over 4 years now, sad to see him go, but the new project needs me.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow I wish I had a big tank, that flag tail is super beautiful!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Longimanus said:


> Wow I wish I had a big tank, that flag tail is super beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Red hooks and Pleco SOLD!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Flagtail SOLD!


----------

